# check your software update (10.4.6 released)



## dru (Nov 17, 2003)

its here 10.4.6.....


YEAH!!!


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

any issues being reported on this update? ppc or intel?


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

I think there are some warnings about users that used other 3rd party sync utilities, as there are some updates to iSync, thus potentially breaking some 3rd party apps.

One user on Macrumors.com complained the update failed because it was trying to install Airport fixes, meanwhile he didn't have an airport card.
Dunno if that is a valid problem or not.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

If it fixed the MacBook whine that'd be nice


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

If you are talking about the buzzing that is related to screen brightness, you have to get your MacBook Pro serviced to resolve that. Apple Store Yorkdale has ordered a new motherboard and power inverter to fix mine. If the sound is coming from anything other than the speakers, you probably need a hardware fix, software ain't gonna do it.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

It should be noted that PowerPC computers WILL restart twice. Which is different, and I'm not sure why it happens.


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

Chealion said:


> It should be noted that PowerPC computers WILL restart twice. Which is different, and I'm not sure why it happens.


No problems on my PPC. As noted above, it did reboot twice... Which was a little worrying.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

G4 Powerbook worked fine. 

The double reboot is documented on Apple's site (link in the update info). There is also some special notes if you use iSync with a phone, read them before doing an update.


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

Well, it's not a new iBook, but so far it's the closest thing to an Apple 30th anniversary release ...


----------



## jbot (Oct 20, 2005)

the double boot smells of a firmware update. as always, i'm going to hold off on this update for a few weeks - no rush. any reported issues with front row enabler (which is the big issue for me)?


----------



## Bajan (Apr 11, 2004)

What a great update!! The new version of iSync is able to work with my Bell Motorola E815 phone contacts. I love you Apple!


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

madgunde said:


> If you are talking about the buzzing that is related to screen brightness, you have to get your MacBook Pro serviced to resolve that. Apple Store Yorkdale has ordered a new motherboard and power inverter to fix mine. If the sound is coming from anything other than the speakers, you probably need a hardware fix, software ain't gonna do it.


The whining noise from the CPU is not hardware related... I believe it is software related as booted into Windows, using both CPUS, the problem is not there...


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

iSync updates for the Motorola Razr V3c would be nice.
Please comment if you have this model and have applied the update.

This update puts us over the hump and closer to 10.5 


Downloading the About the Mac OS X 10.4.6 Update (combo) (Skip the Apple Software Update...) and then time to Repair Disk Permissions, (Disk Utility (Apple), Onyx, MacJanitor etc.)
And then use the combo updater and run the Repair Disk Permissions.

Watch for the Intel and PPC specific downloads.

Takes some time but has been proven to be a more stable update install.





.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

This poor fellow lost his Mail and iPod after the update:

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=429496&tstart=0

Think I'll wait.

D


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

Heart said:


> iSync updates for the Motorola Razr V3c would be nice.
> Please comment if you have this model and have applied the update.
> 
> This update puts us over the hump and closer to 10.5
> ...




I've always done this and never had a problem, I download the second I hear about an update.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I lost my Spotlight setup - was re-indexing all drives....stupid app. 

Speed increase at the Finder for sure - 9 seconds for thousand windows with both screens up :clap: That's OS9 turf.

Used the Combo install, no permission repairs were needed.
I DID however do a full cloned backup just prior as this is a big update.

Wonder what the double boot is all about.


----------



## Jestered (Aug 18, 2005)

jbot said:


> ...no rush. any reported issues with front row enabler (which is the big issue for me)?


Front Row still works after the update, at least it does for me. I did not read anything in the release notes about Front Row, but it seems much faster now. The only thing I have noticed bad is that the video section seems to lag a little bit, but the trailers section works now with Front Row Enabler.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

Every-time I repair permissions there are always a few that seem to pop up every-time no matter how often I repair. After the update I had my first "perfect" repair in months, on two separate computers.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Spotlight will not activate?  
I will try some stuff....


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

*Moi too*



jdurston said:


> Every-time I repair permissions there are always a few that seem to pop up every-time no matter how often I repair. After the update I had my first "perfect" repair in months, on two separate computers.


I have never ever ever had repair permissions reply a "perfect repair" in any time in OSX . It always said xxx and yyy and zzz were repaired but if I ran again it did the same repairs 

Now we get the double reboot and permissions are pristine ?

What is going on ? 

(1) never had the double reboot on any upgrade/system update 
(2) never had a "perfect permissions" before 

I did a super duper back up 30 minutes before the upgrade and that of course should have done the permissions function 

I did for once remember to shut down and disconnect my firewire external hard drive .......good for moi for once


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

No problems here. I sync to a Blackberry 8700 using PocketMac 3.12 and its just fine (I synced before updating and backed up my addressbook, etc). 10.4.5 is sooooo last month......


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

All a-okay over here... didn't bother with the combo update; just did the normal "Software Update" option; same results as jdurston - "perfect" disk repair!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Anyone have an issue with Missing Sync?


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Updated, no issues so far.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

And it seems to be syncing with my Motorola Razor!! (Mine is from Bell Mobility!)


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I am quite pleased...No problems, Updated my eMac 1.25 without a hitch.
Saved the combo update to my Firewire drive, Now what about my Sawtooth.

Anyone updated any Sonnet upgraded Sawtooth's?

D


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

I noticed Safari renders some web-pages properly now, were as before it would choke. I would also like to comment that I am beginning to like Safari more and more then Firefox.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

mac_geek said:


> And it seems to be syncing with my Motorola Razor!! (Mine is from Bell Mobility!)



V3 or the newer V3c?


---

Spotlight is back to normal, it did not respond, and did not give the blinking dot in the magnifying glass, nor did it say that it was updating the index when it was clicked but I believe that is what it was doing.

I still used Spotless 1.0.3 to clear the spotlight index and it seems to be working now.

"It feels faster" -


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

*10.4.6 Update didn't go smothly on my PowerBook... but I was stupid*

So I'm home now, using our iMac (which my wife updated this afternoon without incident) to post my cautionary tale.

I was doing a bunch of work on my powerbook this afternoon, and had about two dozen Safari windows/tabs full of genomic data, iTunes, iCal, Word, Photoshop, ImageJ, and iChat all going, and, while I'm waiting for a BLAST result, I wonder if there's anything interesting on MacRumors. So I discover the 10.4.6 update about 3 minutes after it was posted, and being the reckless early adopter that I am, I start the dowload while I carry on with my work.

The installer asks for my password, which I provide, and then, a few minutes later, sofware update starts hopping in my dock. It turns out that the update had failed and the installer pkg had been moved to the trash. Software update informed me that if I wished to try again, I would have to move the pkg out of the trash.

Because I've never had trouble with an update before, I simply shrugged and tried again. Big mistake. I suspect that the update package was corrupt. My 'Book was hung. Had to powercycle it. But it didn't re-boot... terminal grey-screen with spinning whirlygig.

Unfortunately, I didn't have my install disks with me at work, so I ran around looking for someone who had a 10.4 install disk. Found a 10.3 install disk, but I decided to call AppleCare before I tried it. (First good decision... the AppleCare guy told me that using a 10.3 install disk utility on a 10.4 install will pooch the system). We went through the usuall drill... reset open firmware, reset PMU, reset PRAM, etc. to no avail.

So I get home, dig around in the closet and find the black OS X 10.4 box with the install DVD (some of you are probably already realizing my mistake here) and try to boot from it. No joy... it keeps booting to a screen I've never seen before, graphically asking me to replace the batteries in my mouse, and goes no further.

To make a long story short, I was trying to boot from the OS X 10.4 install disk that came with the iMac, not the one that came with the PowerBook, and THEY'RE DIFFERENT! They make different assumptions about the hardware.

I feel somewhat less stupid because the Applecare dude didn't realize this either, and had to patch me through to the Mothership in Cupertino (where, apparently, it is raining and cold) and the PowerBook product expert there spent quite a while with me trying to figure it out.

I've now found the original PowerBook OS X install Disks, and am doing an Archive & Install. After that's done, I'll do a combo update and hopfully all will be well.

I'll post again to let you know how it goes


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

And your cloned backup was where ...??


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Hmmmm.... Bryanc, I was reading your post when I got the exact same message on my G5 at home. I'm emptying the Trash...... (and its taking ages). Back-up time.


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

I have just made the update and am liking the update... sort of. I had made a few shanges to iSync so that I could sync my V3c Razr with my MAC. I had replaced the metaclasses.plist with another one I found some where online. Doing this had allowed me to sync my calendar only, I was still pooched for address' and numbers.

Following the directions for the update (that was suggested here) I removed the changes replaced the plist I had changed and installed the update. Everything is going well and iSync works out of the gate with my V3c, for calendar (although the picture of my razr is gone and some no name phone has taken it's place)

When I tried to update my contacts though, it came back with this message:

[Mini-T] An unexpected error occured.
Device "Mini-T" synchronization failed

Now, it says it failed but in checking my address book it would seem that changes were made with about 100 number being added to my address book... so did it sync or not? Anyone having a similar experience or perhaps have an idea?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Updates gone fine here.. working perfectly on the Intel iMac.


----------



## Eidetic (Oct 6, 2003)

so far so good for me


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I thought the double chime and delay was strange on the Pismo, nice to read it's de rigeur, then looked forward to it on the iBook.

Pristine permission repairs here, also.


----------



## Chookaboom (May 1, 2005)

More or less all is well here, 

PPC Mini up to date.... everything seems good so far...

On the 1.25 Imac, when it returned to the desktop after the 2nd reboot it had the SETUP assistant running in a window playing the Welcome to OS X theme animation, when it completed it was asking for my .Mac credentials.. Odd, so I simply exited out of the assistant and all seems well (everything else is workign well. 

Pristine permissions on both of the above.

I also de-hacked iSync and now my V360 is a supported phone. Fresh Synch and all is well there.

fingers crossed for the ibook waiting patiently for her turn.

edit: ibook now up to date, no hitches there


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> I lost my Spotlight setup - was re-indexing all drives....stupid app.
> 
> Speed increase at the Finder for sure - 9 seconds for thousand windows with both screens up :clap: That's OS9 turf.
> 
> ...


What is the 1000 windows app already?

I loved the Setup Assistant after the reboot. Reminded me when I got my Mac, April 18th 2005.:clap:  .
Only one thing. Those are France Provinces, I think. And my postal code wouldn't fit either. (French-Canadian Mac OS X)


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

wow...

Sorry guys. But I almost fainted.... iSync 2.2 is now it. It will now sync the phones that I have been praying got get some support for, series 40 phones: 6230, 6270, 8800 and 01 and the N70. 2 thumbs up, waaayyy up Apple.

Diving in now!

H!


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I have updated a Sawtooth with a sonnet 1.2ghz card, no problems here so far, and I have updated a G3 REV. A 300mhz overclocked to 500mhz without any issues as well.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Ohenri said:


> wow...
> 
> Sorry guys. But I almost fainted.... iSync 2.2 is now it. It will now sync the phones that I have been praying got get some support for, series 40 phones: 6230, 6270, 8800 and 01 and the N70. 2 thumbs up, waaayyy up Apple.
> 
> ...


Hehe seems like a great update for most of us. I'm glad.  way to go!


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Fine on iMac G5 using Combo updater.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

comprehab said:


> Anyone have an issue with Missing Sync?


Missing Sync works okay for me after the update.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> And your cloned backup was where ...??


On the departmental server, of course  But, to be completely honest, I was a bit worried because I had done a lot of work this morning, and my backup is done by a script I wrote that rsync's my home directory to the server every day at 3:00 PM, and it hadn't executed when this fiasco started.

However, I'm happy to say that I'm typing this from my resurrected powerbook, now running 10.4.2. I tried doing the software update and got the same message again, so I've downloaded the stand-alone installer.

I'll give that a go now.

Cheers


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

How do you run that window test?


----------



## TimStalin (May 22, 2005)

Ran into a slight problem on my iBook G4.

Went through Software Update as usual. Install and reboot and reboot.

When the OS came back up, everything was running extremely slowly. After 4 minutes Disk Utility finally came up, but nothing was actually using the CPU time. So I hard rebooted ... and things are fine.

Not sure what happened, but all seems well now.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Hey bryanc, if its any consolation my system was hosed. It wouldn't empty the trash and when I relaunched the Finder it just sat there. Restarting killed the file system somehow. When I ran Disk Utility from the OS X DVD and repair disk, it reported an irretrievable error (in red) and the OS X install refused to perform an archive and install (reporting an error). I back up using Backup 3.1 and so I wiped the drives but Backup 3.1 won't install on 10.4.0 (needs 10.4.2) so am installing the combo updater right now.

My feeling is that the initially downloaded 10.4.6 update started doing its job but failed at a point where the host system was irretrievable. If you get the failed message, may as well reinstall OS X from scratch. Another good reason for regular backups (and synching your important stuff). My Powerbook updated without a hitch.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

*All is well...*

I'm happy to report that all appears to be well with my powerbook, now running 10.4.6. I've lost a few system tweaks (have to re-install GPG before I can deal with encrypted mail, etc) but things appear to be pretty much back to normal, with no data lost 

I think the problem is that it the update is a big download so it is possible to get a truncated file and the installer fails to notice that it's incomplete. Worse, this particular update appears to mess with the boot loader (in preparation for supporting dual booting windows?) so if the installation croaks without finishing, your system is hosed.

I recommend that people download the standalone installer for this one.

Cheers


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

bryanc said:


> No joy... it keeps booting to a screen I've never seen before, graphically asking me to replace the batteries in my mouse, and goes no further.


I've seen this. Waiting 5 mins or so and it begins to install.

s.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My Intel version asked for my password, then told me it would take 54 hours to install, then 87 and kept going up with no progress on the blue bar.

I cancelled it and tried again and it installed normally. All appears well with my MacBook Pro. Spotlight has disappeared, but that is no loss as it annoyed me when it would screw up my Google searches and I never used it anyway.


----------



## Jestered (Aug 18, 2005)

For all the people that are commenting on the pristine permissions repair... Before this update we would all get a "using special permissions..." and this is not repairing and is quite normal. It appeared as if it was repairing something but it really wasn't.

As far as this update, the release notes state that the update has removed the "using special permissions..." message from the permissions update. It is still using special permissions, but does not display them anymore. I am assuming Apple was getting a lot of calls about those messages from people thinking that there was something wrong when really there wasn't. So I guess they just decided to remove the message from the permissions repair messages.

So, in summary, there was nothing wrong before and this update did not fix any permissions problems, they just made it where the message is not displayed any longer.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

made clone backup w/ permission repair
downloaded 10.4.6.dmg file
installed update
double re-boot not by choice

only bug so far;
home page in Safari was deleted


----------



## Jestered (Aug 18, 2005)

Does anyone have any thoughts on why the PPC machines require the double restart?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

probably as some have theorized - firmware update


----------



## clearNET (Apr 11, 2004)

I believe he mentioned above it is a Bell version.. Bell & TELUS version of the v3 is the v3c 




Heart said:


> V3 or the newer V3c?
> 
> 
> ---
> ...


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Heart,

Just got the Razor 2 weeks ago; I believe it's v3c, although admittedly the box and manual are not at hand..


----------



## Canuckmakem (Jan 12, 2006)

Updated OK... but still can't connect my Blackberry 7250 to my iMac


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

bmovie said:


> I have updated a Sawtooth with a sonnet 1.2ghz card, no problems here so far, and I have updated a G3 REV. A 300mhz overclocked to 500mhz without any issues as well.


Thanks for the info, Just what I wanted to hear,
I'll update my Sonnet 1.0 ghz Sawtooth today.

D


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Updated to 10.4.6 on my 1.42GHz Mac mini at home last night; experienced the double-restart as well, among other issues. After the second restart, the computer jammed at the blue screen (login window) with just the cursor on the screen. Took about 60 seconds before the login window appeared. Subsequent restarts filed the same problem. Thankfully, the deletion of the system files responsible for the login window (login.window) resolved the issue. Otherwise, I'm happy and can't notice a change.


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

Updated and running smooth on my MacBook Pro 1.83.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

You're welcome, as for the double start, I wasn't around when it restarted, so I didn't notice if it did do a double start, but my dual 1.8 G5 at work did a double start. No issues here as well.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

I need a fix for my PPC (pocket PC) running WM5 - I upgraded the other day, and from what I can tell WM5 does not sync at all with VPC running XP SP2 or using missingsync or any other software.... sigh....


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I've run the update one one of my machines...and did NOT have the double restart even though it's a PPC (G4) machine. Everything appears to be fine, and "About" says I'm running 10.4.6. Any cause for concern, or diagnostics that can identify causes for concern?


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi,

Fixed permissions, used the install disc to Repair disk, and backed up.

Installed update with no problems. Had the double start, but it could be easy to miss if your volume is turned down as the first start never gets passed the grey Apple/screen.

Has anyone heard what the firmware change actually did (assuming that was the reason for the double start)?

s.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

*Spotlight fix?*

Anyone know how to fix spotlight if it was damaged during the update?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Damaged how?? - mine just lost it's index and exemption settings.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

If I type something in the search field, nothing happens. The computer is not re-indexing itself. How do I force an indexing of my drive?


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

mr.steevo said:


> Had the double start, but it could be easy to miss if your volume is turned down as the first start never gets passed the grey Apple/screen.


Cool. This probably explains why I didn't see two restarts.


----------



## harrytse (Nov 3, 2005)

jdurston said:


> If I type something in the search field, nothing happens. The computer is not re-indexing itself. How do I force an indexing of my drive?


onyx has a reset spotlight index maintenance option, or also 
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301562


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/28717

Versiontracker

Use EasyFind for now - you might even stick with it - I have

Oh yeah that's right Onyx too - forgot about that.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Haven't noticed any issues here (ibook 1.33ghz) I also did the combined update. It did it's two restarts as well.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

safari is much snappier, especially for cached data


----------



## MsKacey007 (Apr 9, 2005)

Anyone having problems with Expose?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I had a problem trying to install it on My Sonnet upgraded Sawtooth after I copied
the OS X 10.4.6 installer image to my Sonnet ATA-133 controlled hard drive.
The installer couldn't find my hard drive, So I tried installing it directly from my
Firewire drive and everything installed fine.

Strange glitch?

D


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Intel macMini was fine. One small permissions repair.
Took a few minutes at the desktop being unresponsive then fine after that


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I had a tough time installing OnyX 1.6.9 on my Sawtooth after the OSX update,
The OnyX installer wouldn't install from the desktop, I had to drag the downloaded
image to the hard drive, Click that to invoke the installer and then install the OnyX app.

Usually I could have done all that from the desktop, Now it's not letting me install
from images on the desktop, Unless I messed up a pref somewhere, But I can't see how, Weird stuff.

Edit:
Also to add,
My Sawtooth would not go to sleep after the update,
It wouldn't sleep from the desktop or the logout/in window.
However after doing a shutdown and a restart from cold,
My Sawtooth finally was able to go to sleep from the desktop and the logout/in window.

D


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

The Combo updated installed just fine on my Cube. No problems with spotlight, or Expose since then either...


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

jdurston said:


> Anyone know how to fix spotlight if it was damaged during the update?


Spotless from Fixamac Software


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

Software Update ran fine on my Powerbook. No problems with spotlight, expose, or anything else... I would also concur that things seem to be running faster.
Must say it's weird not seeing 100's of lines of text when I run Disk Utility for permissions.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

No problems on the eMac 1.25 Ghz. Double boot like everyone else.

After two shutdowns and a reboot, Spotlight reappeared on the MacBook Pro and works as normal.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

I've tried Onyx and that other "program"/command to reset my spotlight... still no luck. I've tried Apple's method of adding and removing a volume to the privacy exemption list, it won't let me add my drive.

I'm about try the Spotless program Heart recommended.

Thanks, for the tips.


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

Cloned the drive, installed the update, 2 restarts later all seems well, on the mini 1.42GHz. Today I will do the same for the G4 iMac 1GHz with fingers crossed less tightly.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Wow, I had a bunch of permissions that couldn't be repaired. After the update, they all got repaired.


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

One permission repaired and it's all good here!


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

working fine on my work mac MDD Dual 1.25 G4 as well as my home mac dual 2ghz G5 rev a


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

deep breaths then update on iBook 700: all good and then Mini 1.25 and all's clear


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi,

What I want to know is what was the double boot for? Some suggest firmware. What did the firmware change do?

s.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

WorldIRC said:


> Wow, I had a bunch of permissions that couldn't be repaired. After the update, they all got repaired.


No, they didn't. Not if you read this: 


Jestered said:


> For all the people that are commenting on the pristine permissions repair... Before this update we would all get a "using special permissions..." and this is not repairing and is quite normal. It appeared as if it was repairing something but it really wasn't.
> 
> As far as this update, the release notes state that the update has removed the "using special permissions..." message from the permissions update. It is still using special permissions, but does not display them anymore. I am assuming Apple was getting a lot of calls about those messages from people thinking that there was something wrong when really there wasn't. So I guess they just decided to remove the message from the permissions repair messages.
> 
> So, in summary, there was nothing wrong before and this update did not fix any permissions problems, they just made it where the message is not displayed any longer.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

For those wondering about Let1KWindowsBloom the address it can be found at is: http://www.vgg.com/rob/WindowsBloom.html

It's only compiled for OS 9 and PPC however so it will run under Rosetta (if using the Carbon OS X version) on the Intel Macs.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

mr.steevo said:


> Hi,
> 
> What I want to know is what was the double boot for? Some suggest firmware. What did the firmware change do?
> 
> s.


My theory is that the double boot is the update looking for external devices,
It's just a theory mind you, But I'm sticking with it until Apple says otherwise.

D


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Wow, I notice a big bump of speed in the Finder, both on my Powerbook and G5. I had the 2 restarts on my Powerbook but not on my G5. I like the speed increase. Might be short-lived, though.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I don't think a firmware update is possible without accessing the chip through the front button.
I suspect it's some other aspect of the updater that required file elimination first then replacement of that file as two separate steps.

Yes the speed is very sweet.


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

Everything's running fine on my two machines (see sig).


----------

